
Vimbits: share snippets of your .vimrc - tonyskn
http://vimbits.com/bits?sort=top
======
mcrittenden
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3637300>

------
tmcw
Looks awesome. There's so much potential in better vim websites - vim.org is
the old standby, but imagine - sharing colors, little tricks, gif demos, etc.
Now just to get free time to implement...

~~~
fishtoaster
Man, if you want to make a colorscheme sharing site, I'd love you.
bytefluent.com/vivify/ is decent for creation, and
<http://code.google.com/p/vimcolorschemetest/> is good for seeing a staticish
list of existing options, but a well-made site for sharing, finding, and
discussing them would be pretty damn cool. :)

~~~
Hemospectrum
Looks like Vivify clobbers (or just doesn't output) terminal colors. Here's a
tool to fix that: <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1809>

There might be better approaches, of course.

------
akkartik
Holy crap, it's open source?!

<http://github.com/kkuchta/Vimbits>

------
eloisius
Nice work, Kevin.

~~~
fishtoaster
Thanks, Zac!

